

Good to Great Python reads - wyclif
http://jessenoller.com/good-to-great-python-reads/

======
timgluz
I picked some links from IBM developerworks:

1\. Functional Programming in Python 1,2,3:

    
    
      * part1: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-prog/index.html , 
      * part2: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-prog2/index.html
      * part3: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-prog3/index.html
    

2\. Decorators make magic easy:
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-cpdecor/in...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-cpdecor/index.html)

3\. Writing plugins pattern:
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-
cli_plugins...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-cli_plugins/)

------
timgluz
And some interesting links from my bookmarks:

* Intermediate and Advanced Software Carpentry in Python:<http://ivory.idyll.org/articles/advanced-swc/>

* Beej's Guide to Network Programming:<http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/output/html/singlepage/bgnet.html>

* How To Use Linux epoll with Python:<http://scotdoyle.com/python-epoll-howto.html>

* 6.006: Introduction to Algorithms, using Python:<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.006/spring11/notes.shtml>

* Python beginner's mistakes:<http://zephyrfalcon.org/labs/beginners_mistakes.html>

* Python Gotchas:[http://pythonconquerstheuniverse.wordpress.com/2008/06/04/py...](http://pythonconquerstheuniverse.wordpress.com/2008/06/04/python-gotchas/)

* Python Conquers The Universe 1\. Command-line syntax, some basic concepts:<http://bit.ly/r07qvK> 2\. Unicode for dummies:<http://bit.ly/oMFvd8> 3\. debugging in Python:<http://bit.ly/rmEQiK>

* Pypy \- Tutorial: Writing an Interpreter with PyPy, Part 1 : [http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/04/tutorial-writing-interp...](http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/04/tutorial-writing-interpreter-with-pypy.html) \- Global Interpreter Lock, or how to kill it:[http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/06/global-interpreter-lock...](http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/06/global-interpreter-lock-or-how-to-kill.html)

* Be careful with exec and eval in Python: <http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/2/1/exec-in-python/>

* Guido van Rossum:Interfaces or Abstract Base Classes? <http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=92662>

~~~
jnoller
Added, thank you

------
jnoller
Feel free to give me more suggestions!

~~~
briancurtin
Raymond's semi-recent writings on super:
[http://rhettinger.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/super-
considered-...](http://rhettinger.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/super-considered-
super/)

~~~
jnoller
added!

